# painting my rig!!



## BigD6997 (Jul 9, 2006)

ok well i started my paintjob on the inside parts and here is how far i am... OMG its so hot working in a garage in Az... i was sweating so hard

well i got all the rivits out and took apart my case, started painting the mobo tray

the case befor a de-rivit






teh rivits





after a de-rivit





after all the rivits holding the inside are out





after i de-rivited the insides





wow lian li makes solid cases this was a very time taking task, and my case did get a few battel scars but there a easy touch-up, overal im very happy with my start


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice toes... . Where's the paint on the mobo tray? And what kind of paint did you use? Link?


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 9, 2006)

well im painting that now so no pics yet... thanks i like my toes too ... well right now im thinking about how to get all the stuff back into my case without any scratching or problems as it was very hard to get out in one peice like that, and it would be hard to rivit it together inside the case (tho much easier than diriviting it)

edit: the best tool EVER for modding is a dremel, i love them


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm thinking about painting my case too, but not sure what paint to use, and I'm too lazy to take it apart.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 9, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about painting my case too, but not sure what paint to use, and I'm too lazy to take it apart.


well its not hard to take apart just takes a little time... for the floresent green im using enemal white first then coating that with the green (thanks mark)... and for black im going to use a red primer then a flat back (again thnx mark)

enemal paint works amazing, super fast drying and goes on easy


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 9, 2006)

Look at my case in the gallery. Do you think I can take it apart?


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 9, 2006)

yeah it shouldnt be that hard... my case was a pain as it had the bottom/middle part as well and small spaces to tell you the truth i have a felling its going to be way hard putting it back together


----------



## markkleb (Jul 9, 2006)

That must have been a LOT of work. The Lian Li is a very solid case. 

A big tip: give stuff plenty of time to dry, and wrap the parts in papre before you assemble it(except for where the rivits go) 

try painting some of the rivits a different color before you install them...


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 9, 2006)

yeah something when wrong with the painting i dono what (started painting at 2 gave it PLENTY of time between coats)... i have to strip it back down to metal tomarrow, it started balling up like almost like a popcorn cieling but much smaller, tried sanding it down and reappliing didnt work... i dont know what it is, i tested the painting on a small piece on aluminum and it turned out GREAT, but i paint my mobo tray and it turns out bad... i might do a small coat of white primer instead of white paint... or just paint everything black... or if i can find a place cheap enough get it annodized, but prob not


----------



## markkleb (Jul 9, 2006)

For the flourescent use FLAT white(same as white primer)

And Wash the surface with lacquer thinner and dont touch it after.

Enamel is funny(takes a long time to dry) It dries from the outside first (the middle is still soft) if its not compleately dry the paint on top will mess up.

If you can get primer in lacquer(i think it all is) but check. Lacquer dries 10 times faster than enamel.


NOW THIS IS IMPORTANT: yOU CAN PAINT ENAMEL OVER LACQUER BOU NOT LACQUER ON TOP OF ENAMEL.(unless enamel cures in a oven)


----------



## drade (Jul 9, 2006)

Wow I have that same case, and let me tell every signe lone of you, its hard shit to take it apart... GREAT JOB!


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 9, 2006)

thnx yeah it was realy hard, built so well, i just hope i can put it back together as well

yeah i did use flat white... i made realy thin layers and let it dry for 30 minutes im going to try it again tomarrow after i strip it all off... ill get it right

but when i painted it after it dried it kinda came off in a dust, i think thats were it got all little bumps... but the paint color wasnt what i thought it would be... i got the ACE hardware  brand paint, so i think im going to try a higher quality paint tomarrow... god this is going to be hell to sand down


----------



## markkleb (Jul 9, 2006)

use lacquar thinner, it will come right off. Also it may be too hot (thats why the dust) its drying before it sticks.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 9, 2006)

oh yeah very true... but it doesnt get colder here

lol maybe ill do it at night

cuz i cant do it inside lol


----------



## infrared (Jul 9, 2006)

Hmm, nice idea. I hope you get a good finish in the end 

Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## markkleb (Jul 9, 2006)

I hate typing...But there are so many tricks to good paint.

Sometimes its hard for me to get out what I am trying to say, "I just asume you can read my mind" 

Paint needs to be applied around 70 F, the surface and the Paint need to be the same temp. This will allow the paint to FLOW and become smooth, once this has happens put it in the sun and bake it...

If the temp is too hot paint will dry before it sticks and flows.(DUST)

If you get little circles after the paint dries  the paint either had a reaction to whatever was underneth or you didnt clean the surface well enough.

Once the base coat dries (primer) you sand it with 320-400grit (lightly) I also use if I run out of sand paper those green scrubby things to clean pots and pans(use a clean one)

Wash off the surface again with lacquer thinner(paint thinner has a greasy feel and dosent dry) and DO NOT TOUCH whatever you are painting.

Because here in Reno it hets hot too I usually paint inside (it smells for a while) than 10 min later I put it outside in the sun to cook.

Now those of you living at home with mom and dad DONT DO THAT! they wont understand. But you must find a way to paint when its about 70F


----------



## drade (Jul 9, 2006)

If it drys to fast could it get little air bubles (paint bubles).. Like when you put a sticker down on a car window, youll get those bubbles, does that happen often??


----------



## markkleb (Jul 9, 2006)

I used to get a lot of "Fish Eye" little circles that look like bubbles, kind of. Thats usually cause it wasent clean or there was a reaction between paints.

After I learned how to paint cars I realised how important clean was in painting.

Imagine spending $400 or more on just paint and having it look nasty. You learn how important it is to prep ur stuff very carefully..


----------



## drade (Jul 9, 2006)

No wonder your so good, yet im trying to figure out.... What is the best kind of paint for metal solid construction.. Is there any guides? Is it easy I want to try to paint cases, I have one I can test on... Since this seems fun and new and hard to me.


----------



## markkleb (Jul 9, 2006)

I was looking in the bedroom that I paint in and realised I have about 30 cans of spray paint...lol

Painting is one of those things like art, it takes a lot of work and patience. I have messed so much stuff up. When I was younger I had a lot more mistakes then good jobs. For some reason now everything just looks nice, honestly I dont know why it just does.

Try something small first, painting a whole case is hard because its hard to get the paint even on a big surface.

Learn about "flow". As you paint the paint in millions of little dots sticks to your project, what you want is all those little dots to blend together and become smooth.

If its too hot the dots dry before they stick to the surface

If its too cold they take a lot longer to dry and can sag or run(also with too much paint)

Try very hard to paint in 65- 75F temp, also make sure the paint is warm too. If the can feels cold thats not good. Put it in a sink with warm water to warm it up (not hot or boiling)

Oh yea "Read The Directions on the Can"


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 9, 2006)

yeah its way to hot here... 110*F

i dont think my mom will alow me to paint inside... i may have to do it in my room then, or wait till about 9ish at night for it to get below 100

AHHHHH ZIDANE WTF!!!! WHY DID ITALY HAVE TO WIN!!!!!


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 9, 2006)

well im now going to de-paint my mobo tray and back plate

EDIT: laquer thinner works wonders


----------



## drade (Jul 9, 2006)

BigD6997 said:
			
		

> yeah its way to hot here... 110*F
> 
> i dont think my mom will alow me to paint inside... i may have to do it in my room then, or wait till about 9ish at night for it to get below 100
> 
> AHHHHH ZIDANE WTF!!!! WHY DID ITALY HAVE TO WIN!!!!!


Man thats hot!!! Holy crap


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 9, 2006)

i know, i was just de-painting... lol that sounds funny... and i had to come back inside, i was dieing, i dont think i have any liquid left in me i sweated it all out... ughhh got the back plate de-painted, now i just need to find a bigger tray to wash the mobo try


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 10, 2006)

ok almost done getting off the paint... the new pirates of the carribean movie is good... tomarrow morning (5 in the morning when its not too hot, im going to primer everything, then that night, when it cools down, im going to paint it)..

also the green isnt the color i wanted it to be, so i got blue and im going to test that right now


----------



## BigD6997 (Aug 25, 2006)

DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!
\
metalic black with clear coat and floresent green with clear coat = 1337


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 25, 2006)

A month later....


----------



## BigD6997 (Aug 25, 2006)

lol its to hot!!!! had to wait


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 25, 2006)

hey BigD what case is that? Lian Li ______


----------



## BigD6997 (Aug 25, 2006)

v-1000


----------



## drade (Aug 25, 2006)

Very nice, lovin the black and green.


----------



## BigD6997 (Aug 26, 2006)

thnx!


----------



## beachbum86 (Sep 29, 2006)

That green looks sick, a XFX vid card would match well


----------

